# Upset stomach issues



## Mollysmommy

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has a little one with a sensitive stomach. My Molly will be 1 year(this week) and we have been dealing with stomach issues for the last three months. We have been to the vet several times and she is on special food and lots of meds. I thought we were doing better but last week she got really sick. We took her to the vet and she thinks it may be to much stomach acid. We go back today for a recheck. I wasn't sure if anyone else has dealt with this but I would really like any advice from someone that has had this. My husband kids me that I am now developing stomach problems worrying about Molly


----------



## Lalla

Mollysmommy said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone has a little one with a sensitive stomach. My Molly will be 1 year(this week) and we have been dealing with stomach issues for the last three months. We have been to the vet several times and she is on special food and lots of meds. I thought we were doing better but last week she got really sick. We took her to the vet and she thinks it may be to much stomach acid. We go back today for a recheck. I wasn't sure if anyone else has dealt with this but I would really like any advice from someone that has had this. My husband kids me that I am now developing stomach problems worrying about Molly


Hi, Molly's Mom - mine had trouble till I got her off wheat and all other gluten-containing things; she's been fine ever since until, as it happens, this evening when she suddenly went floppy and lackadaisical and I rushed off to the vet; she's got a 'puppy stomach bug'. They scanned for any gut problems but don't think it's serious. It was horribly scary, though! Have a look at a food called Ziwipeak, it's what sorted Cuba out (until now, but that's not a food issue!) It's the nearest thing to raw that you can get, seems to cost a lot but v little needed. Keep us posted!


----------



## TerBear

I would also look in your area for a holistic Vet. Just google it for your area. I just moved and that's how I found our new Vet. I had one in the past with my poodle who was having trouble and she had amazing ideas, with no drugs! Hope thing get better soon for your sweet little Molly!


----------



## davetgabby

what are the "stomach " problems?


----------



## Mollysmommy

Thank you for the advice. Molly's stomach issues has been she throws up several times in a day. It was just first thing in the morning so we thought it was because her stomach was empty. Then she started throwing up at other times. The vet xrayed her and she said the X-ray was fine. She is now on special food and several different meds. She has been doing better but last week she had a set back. She is doing better again so I am hoping we may have the right combination of meds and food. She is the most amazing fur baby we have ever had so it is twice as hard on all of us,lol. Thank you all again.:dance:


----------



## Mollysmommy

Hello, Molly's Mommy here again. We are still dealing with the vomiting . She seems to have good periods of no problems and then we are back to square one. She is on lots of meds and special food but still the same problems. We are going back to the vet tomorrow . The vet has never did blood work on Molly. I just wondered if we should have done this earlier. All I know that Molly's stomach problems are giving me stomach problems. I have talk to her breeder and she said she has never had this problem with any of the other babies. I am just having such a hard time worrying about my baby. I lost my golden this time last year and she had been sick for a long time. She was 11 yrs and I guess I was praying to have a healthy baby. I thought this breed were pretty healthy. Thanks for letting me to vent(and cry) on here. I know you all understand how important these babies are to us.


----------



## jabojenny

Poor Molly. I hope she feels better soon. If it would make you feel better why don't you ask the vet to run some bloodwork? I'm not expert on tummy troubles so I'm not sure what an odd bloodwork result could mean. It seems like you're doing everything you can, what does your vet say the problem is?


----------



## sandypaws

I am so sorry Molly's Mom that you are going through such a tough time with Molly. I can feel you pain. It's very upsetting to us when our little ones are not feeling well and we don't know what to do. Poor Molly. I hope the vet can figure this out for both of you. Hang in there and vent or cry to us whenever you feel the need. We do care. :kiss:


----------



## TerBear

This is so sad to hear. My heart goes out to you and Molly. I'm so sorry your little Molly is having such problems. Could it be an allergy to the food? It sounds awful to be on so many meds. Can't help but wonder if they are also causing the nausea! Maybe a second opinion should be in the plan? I'm saying a prayer for Molly! Please keep us posted.


----------



## dreamsie

Teemo also has sensitive stomach. He probably has solid stool 5 days out of the month =/ He's sensitive to everything and worst part is he's so picky with food.


----------



## Suzi

dreamsie said:


> Teemo also has sensitive stomach. He probably has solid stool 5 days out of the month =/ He's sensitive to everything and worst part is he's so picky with food.


 What have you done to try to solve the problem? One of mine got sick about three times while I was at work last week. I have no idea what caused it. Zoey cant have any or very little human food. And it took about five different foods to finally get one that she has perfect stools. The minute I give her a different treat she has problems. She can eat chicken, carrots and only one or two bites of cheese. Any Beef or high protein really get her digestive track off. But she isn't getting sick. Mine eat grass and then get sick but it green so that's easy to figure out. Hum I hope you guys can get your baby's back on track and they are okay.


----------



## Sparkle

Haven't had the issue w/my Hav's, but a previous Maltese had stomach issues. She was diagnosed with Irritable Bowl Disease and Protein-losing Enteropathy (2 separate issues). Special presc. food for the constant irritated gut & meds. And lots of meds to keep her protein levels in balance. But please keep in mind, her's was a worse case scenario. But bloodwork was definitely a key part of the diagnosis. And X-rays. She would have vomiting, diahrea, and lack of appetite. So hope your vet has done bloodwork by now. Keep us updated!


----------



## dreamsie

The last time I took Teemo to the vet he said feeding Teemo chicken + rice is fine as long as I add supplements. (maybe he's a bad vet lol). Teemo is approaching 1 year old but he's still eating 4 times a day. From what I read, adult dog usually only get fed 1-2 times a day. He hasn't been gaining any weight though, so I'm a bit worry. He's around 16.2 lbs. I might need to take him in for a bloodwork after neutering.


----------



## Mollysmommy

Hello everyone. Thank you all for the comments. We went to our vet last Thursday. She did blood work and it was all normal. I was thankful for that but still not sure what we are dealing with. The vet thinks Molly may have a stomach ulcer. She had her on antibodies one time we went(it is bad when the staff just sees us and knows our name,lol)so the vet wants her to be on the antibodies again for a little longer. Molly is on some different meds now and she seems to be doing better. That is what seems what happens, we get better and then we are back to square one. Thanks again for letting me vent and worry about my baby on here. We go back for a recheck in 2 weeks.


----------



## krandall

dreamsie said:


> The last time I took Teemo to the vet he said feeding Teemo chicken + rice is fine as long as I add supplements. (maybe he's a bad vet lol). Teemo is approaching 1 year old but he's still eating 4 times a day. From what I read, adult dog usually only get fed 1-2 times a day. He hasn't been gaining any weight though, so I'm a bit worry. He's around 16.2 lbs. I might need to take him in for a bloodwork after neutering.


How big is he? 16.2 lbs is a pretty large Hav as it is!


----------



## Montgomery's Mommy

Hi Molly's Mom 
I have two Havanese, a male Montgomery and our little girl Mia. I was having problems with both of them and their guts with abnormal stools. I also had problems with their skin, itching and ear infections that made Monty miserable and irritated Mia ridiculously. I won't go into all of various meds they were put on and told that they were having seasonal allergies, ultimately leading to a steroid Temeril P for Monty that I absolutely detest. I found an amazing holistic vet who does amazing teaching videos - Dr. Karen Becker who practices in Bourbannais Illinois. I put Monty and Mia on a 50/50 pumpkin and boiled turkey diet until I could get them acclimated to a raw diet. In the meantime, I did a saliva test through Hemopet, which is costly, but I am saving more in bills and putting them on needless meds. I found out what the culprit was for some food allergy issues - non-seasonal related! I have taken all of these items out of their diet and they are happy to eat raw diet, along with fresh veggies and fruit as treats. Stella & Chewy's can be found raw in frozen form and in dehydrated form which makes it easy if you have to travel as we do. I also give them probiotics, digestive enzymes and vitamins at every meal and once a day Monty gets Omega 3. Monty's skin is awesome - his coat is growing in awesome since diet change and the ear infections have disappeared for both he and Mia! Mia's skin is also in great shape now...she used to have the driest skin ever....even when I got her. I began the holistic route because Mia was less than 11 months old in July and the vet told me she had ulcers. I didn't believe it and I was right. Had I believed them, she would have been on THREE more meds. Now she is on NONE. I do not want to speak against western vets, but because I am opposed to taking pills needlessly without knowing root cause, I couldn't do to my doggies and it seems to me that our vet schools do not teach natural remedies or get to root causes. I couldn't be happier and they wait paitently with eyes dilated for the meals and do the happy spin before I put dishes down. I sure hope this has been helpful. Dr. Karen Becker has helped me become a better dog owner and caregiver for Monty and Mia in so many ways. I am thankful to her training - at no cost to me - all articles and videos on internet.


----------



## clyindy

*Stomach problems*

So sorry Molly is experiencing stomach problems. SiSi is also sensitive to lots of things. She only gets treats that I bake or the puff rice treats that I buy in bulk at Pet Supplies Plus. Never rawhide and no wheat or corn.

There is a canned food I give her at first sign of trouble - I get it from the vet - Royal Canin HE. It seems to get her back on track. I also keep canned pumpkin on hand and give her a small amount if she starts to have problems.
Her regular food is Royal Canin Poodle dry kibble.

If I can not stop diarrhea or vomiting within a few hours, she goes to the vet and usually receives an antibiotic which reduces the symptoms quickly.

Hope you find the right diet or medication for Molly, very soon. It is so hard to see these little guys suffer.


----------



## davetgabby

dreamsie said:


> The last time I took Teemo to the vet he said feeding Teemo chicken + rice is fine as long as I add supplements. (maybe he's a bad vet lol). Teemo is approaching 1 year old but he's still eating 4 times a day. From what I read, adult dog usually only get fed 1-2 times a day. He hasn't been gaining any weight though, so I'm a bit worry. He's around 16.2 lbs. I might need to take him in for a bloodwork after neutering.


how long did your vet say to feed chicken and rice.?


----------



## davetgabby

Montgomery's Mommy said:


> Hi Molly's Mom
> I have two Havanese, a male Montgomery and our little girl Mia. I was having problems with both of them and their guts with abnormal stools. I also had problems with their skin, itching and ear infections that made Monty miserable and irritated Mia ridiculously. I won't go into all of various meds they were put on and told that they were having seasonal allergies, ultimately leading to a steroid Temeril P for Monty that I absolutely detest. I found an amazing holistic vet who does amazing teaching videos - Dr. Karen Becker who practices in Bourbannais Illinois. I put Monty and Mia on a 50/50 pumpkin and boiled turkey diet until I could get them acclimated to a raw diet. In the meantime, I did a saliva test through Hemopet, which is costly, but I am saving more in bills and putting them on needless meds. I found out what the culprit was for some food allergy issues - non-seasonal related! I have taken all of these items out of their diet and they are happy to eat raw diet, along with fresh veggies and fruit as treats. Stella & Chewy's can be found raw in frozen form and in dehydrated form which makes it easy if you have to travel as we do. I also give them probiotics, digestive enzymes and vitamins at every meal and once a day Monty gets Omega 3. Monty's skin is awesome - his coat is growing in awesome since diet change and the ear infections have disappeared for both he and Mia! Mia's skin is also in great shape now...she used to have the driest skin ever....even when I got her. I began the holistic route because Mia was less than 11 months old in July and the vet told me she had ulcers. I didn't believe it and I was right. Had I believed them, she would have been on THREE more meds. Now she is on NONE. I do not want to speak against western vets, but because I am opposed to taking pills needlessly without knowing root cause, I couldn't do to my doggies and it seems to me that our vet schools do not teach natural remedies or get to root causes. I couldn't be happier and they wait paitently with eyes dilated for the meals and do the happy spin before I put dishes down. I sure hope this has been helpful. Dr. Karen Becker has helped me become a better dog owner and caregiver for Monty and Mia in so many ways. I am thankful to her training - at no cost to me - all articles and videos on internet.


BRILLIANT. WHY CAN'T PEOPLE SEE THIS ????????? WELLCOME, YOU SHOULD START A NEW THREAD WITH THIS EXACT POST SO PEOPLE CAN SEE IT IN CASE THEY HAVEN\T VIEWED THIS THREAD. I have put a few of her videos on here before. This is THE BEST POST EVER . IN MY OPINION. Where the hell have you been since jan 2012?


----------



## Lalla

Agree with Dave, excellent post. SO many of these problems are diet related, so many problems are iatrogenic (relating to and caused by medical intervention). We need to think as hard as Montgomery's Mommy about our dogs' diets. We could do worse than think a bit harder about our own, and what terrible, terrible advice we've all been given for the last 30 odd years, but that's another saga! I might take it up in the Coffee Shop!


----------



## Montgomery's Mommy

Dave, you are funny! I haven't posted because I always had problems signing on and recently it's become no problem. Don't ask me why  As for starting new thread....I will have to look into that because I am not quite so savvy on this Forum. I would love for more people, who love their puppies, to see what they are doing to their precious possessions by treating and feeding puppies out of convenience and mostly because it's what we've been marketed to do. Even expensive kibble is not the best if given dry - and I never knew that. Wish me well in trying to do a new thread. Blessings to all!


----------



## davetgabby

Montgomery's Mommy said:


> Dave, you are funny! I haven't posted because I always had problems signing on and recently it's become no problem. Don't ask me why  As for starting new thread....I will have to look into that because I am not quite so savvy on this Forum. I would love for more people, who love their puppies, to see what they are doing to their precious possessions by treating and feeding puppies out of convenience and mostly because it's what we've been marketed to do. Even expensive kibble is not the best if given dry - and I never knew that. Wish me well in trying to do a new thread. Blessings to all!


yep, if you want feed kibble it should be moist.


----------



## Tinal

Since I haven't seen a post concerning Molly in a while, I hope that means she is feeling better. 

My Lola had these same symptoms a little before she turned two (she's five now). We just thought she was a very picky eater as she would go days without eating much and would spit up bile occasionally. While doing routine blood work, the Vet found she had an elevated ALT value which lead to the discovery of a liver shunt. Of course the Vet suggested a liver biopsy, followed by 'corrective' surgery (which is VERY expensive and quite risky). I suggested limiting her protein intake and giving her a small dose of pepcid each morning. I am happy to say that Lola is thriving three years later and doesn't mind at all that she's basically a vegetarian.  I also discovered through much on line research that liver shunts are relatively common in small breed dogs, especially Havies. 

Hope you figured out what has causing Molly's discomfort. Send us all an update soon.


----------



## reenybean25

So sorry to hear your little Molly is having a rough time Our little guy has been through a similar situation so your question caught my eye when I read it. Hugo is a little over a year old and has had stomach/digestion problems since he was about 4-5 months old. Our old vet diagnosed him with pancreatitis when he was that young and sent him home with an anti-nausea and pain shot. After this ocurred, we started him on a low fat diet which was basically boiled rice and chicken. We eventually gave him a prescription diet meant for dogs with his gastrointestinal issues. I'm of course summarizing this whole story so bear with me Hugo's symptoms were similar to your Molly's. He threw up in the morning within about 15-20 mins after waking up. After vomiting, he would not eat or drink(not even treats). Some days when he vomited, his gums would go pale and he would freeze as if it was painful for him to move at all. The first 3-4 times this happened i rushed him to the vet but after a while it became so regular that I knew the timeline of the symptoms. He would run to a corner, vomit, stand still for 5 minutes, lay down and sleep for about 3-4 hours. Then he would come around and be himself by the time my husband would get home from work.


----------



## reenybean25

sorry i cut myself off up there....anyway this all lead to a plethra of different vets not to mention a change in where we went for walks, the foods we gave him, materials in his harness/leash. It got to be extremely frustrating and heartbreaking Anyway, after all of that Hugo suddenly started getting fewer episodes in the beginning of this past summer. We began to believe that dehydration could have been a huge factor in his illness because it seemed the more we "forced" him to drink water the less frequent the episodes became. The main reason I saw your post is because tonight and yesterday he has seemed to have the symptoms again. I was logging in to see if anyone had any thoughts on the subject and saw your post. We are trying to transition Hugo to a new, more natural food and that is always a challenge especially when our little guy has a sensitive little tummy. I have been adding a little of the new to the food he has been eating just like your supposed to when changing your dog's food. Then it hit me-every time we have given him carrots or food that contains carrots, these symptoms return and I'm sure I remember this being an issue in the past. I didn't know if possibly Hugo could be allergic to carrots and if this might have been the issue all along? You may want to consider that as a possibility with Molly also. So sorry again for the long post and I hope Molly's feeling better soon


----------



## TerBear

I just want to cry hearing these stories…poor little doggies! I don't have anything to offer as for advice, but I hope so much that they get better soon!!!!! So is Hugo better now that you took carrots out of his diet?


----------



## casey

I haven't been on the site for a long time so I hope your problems have been resolved, but if they haven't my Lola has had stomach issues since she was a pup (now 6 yrs). We went to a Canine Gastroenterologist who recommended a different food, chalking it up to food allergies. We have switched food and it takes around a year and a half until symptoms begin again. She is now eating Rabbit and while I hate it she seems to love it. The last time we had problems (loose stool & vomiting) we again had her blood tested and it was found that her lower intestine doesn't absorb all the nutrients from her food. We add supplements to her food (rabbit doesn't have any real nourishment) and she takes 1/2 prednisome every other day and she seems to be fine now - She used to vomit every so often at 4AM so we give her a spoon of cottage cheese before bed to keep something in her stomach and since we've been giving her the cottage cheese she hasn't thrown up. I know this is a lot but we've had huge vet bills and this is where we've wound up & we're hopeful it works.


----------

